# XIM Latex X-tender: I brought some in...



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello from Fargo!
Finally decided to try this little gem of a product in our store!

(We have C2, ACE-Royal, & Ralph-Lauren paints)

For the Pro Applicators out there...

* What are some good selling hints for this stuff?
* From a consumers point-of-view, is it better than recommending Floetrol for certain situations?
(I've got these 2 side-by-side on the shelf!)
* I've developed pretty decent "paint knowledge" over the years, but this little guy is a new wrinkle for me.

Thanks for any tips:notworthy:!

Faron


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Well, I would get rid of the RL paints. Some of the worst paint I have used. Hopeing to try the X-tender soon though.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*XIM comments needed...*

Interesting RL comment though...

We go through a LOT of the stuff! 
Just had a client get 16 gallons today...
I've used it, and liked it a lot.
(not as much as using the C2 though...:notworthy:!!)

Faron


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

How much of XIM's X-Tender is water i wonder? Painters on Painterforum.com seem to like it a lot.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The XIM Extender is terrific. It is glycol based though, so it can soften the film slightly. What makes it different is some ingrediant that makes it slippery without making the paint too "rubbery" like other extenders do. I just used the Benjamin Moore 518 Extender in AURA Exterior flat, low luster, and semi gloss, this week and compared it to the XIM. The Ben Moore was a totally different experience. It is resin based, contains no glycol or VOC, and strengthens the products rather than imparts negative characteristics. Totally changed the AURA to a slippery, great brushing, unbelievable leveling product. Gave much better open time than the XIM, which is very good. The 632 Semi Gloss looked like the hood of a freshly waxed car it leveled so well. I could not believe it. I like the XIM in interior products. Have not tried the Ben Moore in any interior products.


----------

